# Flush King Vs. Quickie Flush Or Tornado



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have seen posts on hear about the QF and Tornado but none about the Flush King or ones similar. If you have not heard of it, here it is... www.flushking.com I purchased a similar elbow when we bought out 23RS a couple of weeks ago. I don't like the fact that it doesn't have the handle to open and close the valve. I like the flush king because you can fill the tank and then empty.
What are your opinions? Anyone tried the FK. I am just worried about the potential for leaks and the FK seems much easier to use and there is tremedous feedback. Thanks as always in advance. Can't wait for the maiden voyage.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Not sure about the 23RS, but my 28BHS has a bend in the outlet pipe. The spray from the Flush King does not get directly into the tank. I haven't installed a QF yet, but it is on my things to do.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I know there are several people here that have the flush king, too, and I'm sure you'll here from them.

It's on my list of things to get, too.

Mark


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

I have the Flush King. I would prefer the Quickie Flush or the Tornado. Since I did not have the time to pull the bottom cover off the trailer, or trust a dealer, I opted for the Flush King. (We were headed out and I new there was a TP build up in the tank.) It takes awhile to use and I always look down the toilet to see the water level as it comes back in.







If you are at a site with full hook ups it is OK, I do not like using it when there is a line at a dump station. I still use it, it just takes awhile for it to back fill the tank. Sometimes you have to backfill a few times to clean everything out, since it is clear you can see when it is clean.

Our old SOB trailer drained the tanks with no problem, you pull one handle when it got quite you pulled the other one. No build up, gauges always worked. I could not understand why it took people so long to dump. Then came the Outback, I love the trailer but I think some better thought could have gone into designing the drainage flow!

IMHO Outbacks need some extra help and the Flush King is better than nothing. I have a wand and it helps, but it does not deliver the water flow needed to move some of the larger build ups out.

Good luck with it!
Don


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I read about FK. When picked supplies for the OB I found the clear elbow w/ hose connector and a separate knife valve. The system works but it is slow since you can only fill or drain it will be slower







than the QF or Tornado. (Somewhere on my list of mods is a Tornado)

The separate knife and elbow works like the Flush King when placed elbow w/ utility water hose, knife valve, then sewer drain hose. After all is drained and TT knifes are closed I remove the knife valve, put the sewer hose on the elbow, remove the elbow , and cap with knife valve (closed). Now I run water to do a final rinse of the big hose. (all those pleats gotta catch somethin'







)

my .02's,
Scott


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

I have the no name brand of something similair, the spray function simply does not do any good as it's to far from the tank to actually spray inside the tank and remove any residual particles or sludge buildup. It will, with the valve closed, fill the tank for flushing, and that helps. After using it for a year, I went ahead and installed the "Quickie Flush" and that works like a charm. I should of saved my money and went directley to the "Quickie Flush".

Dean


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I can't find it but about two years ago I wrote a Doctorate Dissertation (well almost LOL) on the QF vs Tornado vs Flush King...

I have the Flush King and love it -- and I use it in conjunction with the Tornado (which I also love) ... (the only difference in the Tornado and the QF is that the tornado spins water around via a spinning head nozzle while the QF does not)...

To clean I fill the Black tank full of water via the Flush King -- open the plunger -- and then turn on the Tornado -- while the tank is emptying the Tornado is shooting more water all over the tank to help move the waste along and out.. --

couple that with some previously added CALGON water softener and you got one clean tank!!!!

BUT do not compare what the Flush King and the Tornado does to each other -- they both do different things -- thats why I use both -- Flush King allows me to quickly put allot of water into the Black container to FLUSH it out -- Tornado allows me to spray the inside to clean it out... IMO they work in conjunction with each other...

It took about 1 hr start to finish or three beers to install --


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I use a Flush King with excellent results.

As was previously noted, it does take longer to dump than one would like but if your end desire is soley to have clean tanks, I can vouch that the FK works on my 21RS as designed.

Side note: I also chose the FK because I am not savvy enough to install a QF or Tornado myself and I certainly do not want to give the dealer almost $300 to do the job my $40 FK does just the same.

Perhaps my next rig will get fitted with something else before I take delivery.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the responses so far. I do like the idea of the Tornado with the FK. That definately makes sense. That was another thing I was gonna look into. What are some good additives to put into the tanks to keep them "fresh".







I AM ADDICTED TO THIS SITE!!


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

redmonaz said:


> I have the Flush King. I would prefer the Quickie Flush or the Tornado. Since I did not have the time to pull the bottom cover off the trailer, or trust a dealer, I opted for the Flush King. (We were headed out and I new there was a TP build up in the tank.) It takes awhile to use and I always look down the toilet to see the water level as it comes back in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Ditto, I have had the same experience, need to buy the quickie flush.*


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I still have the FK and use it to back-flush the gray tank. But once the QF was installed in the black tank there was no going back. Less water, less time, better job.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Brad said:


> I AM ADDICTED TO THIS SITE!!


Addiction completed. Give this man his kool-aide.









Dan


----------

